
This is Nokia X - adidash
http://www.theverge.com/2014/2/24/5440498/nokia-x-android-phone-hands-on
======
at-fates-hands
Interesting mash up of the Windows Phone interface with Android. Too bad
they're coming to the US any time soon. Hopefully they get some love overseas
and bring it over here.

